# Huffy Super Stock 5



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 22, 2018)

Picked this up at Portland yesterday, still had redline pedals and tires ,needs a tube and rear reflector and a good clean up but in nice shape


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 22, 2018)

Wow really nice shape. That color is the better one as far as collecting goes. Nice Score


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 22, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## jungleterry (Jul 22, 2018)

great bike Ron


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 24, 2018)

Also found an early stingray January 1964 , just going to give it some light cleaning and leave as is


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 8, 2018)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Picked this up at Portland yesterday, still had redline pedals and tires ,needs a tube and rear reflector and a good clean up but in nice shape
> 
> View attachment 842090
> 
> ...


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 8, 2018)

Nice bike


----------



## deathkrate (Nov 25, 2018)

Do you have any parts for a Super Stock 5?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 25, 2018)

Sorry I do not, I do know the previous owner of your bike


----------



## deathkrate (Nov 25, 2018)

Lawerance?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 25, 2018)

yes


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 25, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 25, 2018)

deathkrate said:


> Do you have any parts for a Super Stock 5?
> 
> View attachment 907512



Would you sell the Super Stock you have? I need a green super stock like yours to make a super slingshot.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 25, 2018)

I have sold all my Huffy bikes already


----------

